# Costa’s sunglasses



## Robert Gresham (Jan 4, 2020)

Just going to spread the word, don’t buy Costa sunglasses. I broke a lens and paid $250 and they are not going to do a repair. They say they only Now do warranty repairs. I’ve repaired shades with Maui Jim and Oakley.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

So they should fix something you broke that's not covered by their stated warranty? Ok......


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’ve sent damaged glasses to them in the past and they will replace lenses for $70ish. So they are no longer doing that?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I just received a new pair via their warranty program last week. I have a pair of sunglasses i purchased 12 years ago and have sent to them for various reasons multiple times. The most recent was due to the delaminating of the green mirror coating on the lens (which is a warranty issue). First time having to deal with customer service since they have switched hands (now owned by Luxottica) and it went more smooth then previous times. Started a claim online, uploaded a couple of pics of the sunglasses, and within two business days had a message from them explaining this was a warranty issue and they would be sending me a replacement pair of sunglasses. Took them about a week to send the new glasses, but received a new pair free of charge. Hard to argue with that, especially with a pair i purchased 12 years ago


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

My dog as a puppy ate my Costas, I made a ticket online advised my dog had played with them and sent what was left. After a week I got an email a technician was working on them, then a few hours later i received another email to only pay $65 and they would repair them. One week passed by and I got in the mail a brand new set on Costas.

So yeah I stand by them.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

If you buy new glasses make sure you keep your receipt


----------



## Robert Gresham (Jan 4, 2020)

vantagefish said:


> I’ve sent damaged glasses to them in the past and they will replace lenses for $70ish. So they are no longer doing that?


Correct


----------



## Robert Gresham (Jan 4, 2020)

elsillo said:


> My dog as a puppy ate my Costas, I made a ticket online advised my dog had played with them and sent what was left. After a week I got an email a technician was working on them, then a few hours later i received another email to only pay $65 and they would repair them. One week passed by and I got in the mail a brand new set on Costas.
> 
> So yeah I stand by them.


No longer doing repairs


----------



## Robert Gresham (Jan 4, 2020)

T Bone said:


> I just received a new pair via their warranty program last week. I have a pair of sunglasses i purchased 12 years ago and have sent to them for various reasons multiple times. The most recent was due to the delaminating of the green mirror coating on the lens (which is a warranty issue). First time having to deal with customer service since they have switched hands (now owned by Luxottica) and it went more smooth then previous times. Started a claim online, uploaded a couple of pics of the sunglasses, and within two business days had a message from them explaining this was a warranty issue and they would be sending me a replacement pair of sunglasses. Took them about a week to send the new glasses, but received a new pair free of charge. Hard to argue with that, especially with a pair i purchased 12 years ago


----------



## Robert Gresham (Jan 4, 2020)

Can’t send n repairs any more


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

They are not doing repairs right now due to supply issues it says it on their website:

"Component part repairs of only lenses or frames are temporarily unavailable. We will update this website as component part repairs become available again."


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Atypical circumstances right now. Prior to the pandemic I've sent back a couple pairs. They were repaired or replaced quickly and reasonably. I've been wearing Costas for 30 years and will continue to do so.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Well i must have sent mine in right before this happened. I literally sent mine in a month ago for repairs and received them back


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve been wearing Costas for the last 17 years. Love the lenses but hate the glasses. I’ve noticed over the last 10 years (4ish pairs of glasses) that their quality has been on a steady decline. I sent in two pairs towards the end of last year, one mine and one my wifes, and I am already having issues with the same thing I sent mine in for. 

It sucks to say but I’ve likely purchased my last pair. I’ll continue to warranty these last couple pairs as needed, but I’m not putting any money into them. I’ll be on the look out for a different brand in the future. The need to send in glasses yearly for the same issues is getting ridiculous. 

I’ll add that I also made this statement on a facesuck post as I was in the process of sending those glasses in. A Costa customer service rep got in touch with me. I was told they know of the issue, have known of the issue for a while and are “working for a solution.” I was also told that my claim would be looked into. I did not hear back from them.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

I sent a pair of prescription Costas in for repair on the earpieces as the rubber had come loose. During the confusion of Hurricane Harvey which destroyed my local optician and Hurricane Irma which shut down Costa for a bit, my glasses were lost. 

After one call to Costa, they sent me a new pair with the same prescription. A week later, they found the pair that had initially been sent back for repair and sent those to me. Wow, two pairs.

Now I need to send both pairs back because of the same issue of the rubber on the earpieces falling off.


----------



## Robert Gresham (Jan 4, 2020)

ifsteve said:


> So they should fix something you broke that's not covered by their stated warranty? Ok......



Always a smart guy, just spreading the word they’re not doing lens repairs any more.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Robert Gresham said:


> Always a smart guy, just spreading the word they’re not doing lens repairs any more.


No you said "don't buy Costas". Thats a lot more than just spreading the word, which in fact you way overstated as already pointed out, its a temporary thing.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

To be fair, he didn't say they should have been fixed for free.


----------



## mac (Jul 24, 2017)

William Odling said:


> They are not doing repairs right now due to supply issues it says it on their website:
> 
> "Component part repairs of only lenses or frames are temporarily unavailable. We will update this website as component part repairs become available again."


so just a temporary supply issue, costa gets their stuff from china and taiwan


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Robert Gresham said:


> Always a smart guy, just spreading the word they’re not doing lens repairs any more.


They are temporarily suspending some services due to supply issues. Its not that big of a deal or surprising given the current state of affairs.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I’ve had 4 pairs. 3 of them had issues with the rubber separating from the frame. Got 2 of them repaired for like $15-20. For what you pay I’d expect less issues especially on 3 different frames/designs.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

My only complaint with costa is they no longer make the fluids! I loved the way they fit!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It’s a bandaid, but get thin wall heat shrink and heat shrink the ear pieces. No more rubber worries.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Costa merged/bought out by Luxottica this past December. Who owns almost all large sunglass brands. Moving most out of Florida. Stopping building projects in midstream in Dakota


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Daytona not Dakota spell chk


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

rovster said:


> I’ve had 4 pairs. 3 of them had issues with the rubber separating from the frame. Got 2 of them repaired for like $15-20. For what you pay I’d expect less issues especially on 3 different frames/designs.


From what I hear, every sunglasses manufacturer who has rubber nosepieces or on the earpieces has the separation issue. The combination of body oils and sunscreen degrades the glue. It's just something nobody has figured out yet.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Costa went to shit year's ago and have only gotten worse. SMITH OR R.C.I. all day and never look back


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have Sun Clouds, not that expesive. The rubber coushin came off so they sent me a new pair


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've been a loyal Costa fan for years, 'til this last pair of Tuna Alley. For $280 they can get a glue that will hold. I've had $20 sunglasses from WallyWorld that the rubber stayed intact. They lost me as a customer.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Sent a pair of Hamlin's in today for a separating nose piece. Free shipping, to and from. Replacement will be under warranty. I’ll post back, when I get the replacement pair.


----------



## Robert Gresham (Jan 4, 2020)

RJTaylor said:


> Sent a pair of Hamlin's in today for a separating nose piece. Free shipping, to and from. Replacement will be under warranty. I’ll post back, when I get the replacement pair.


My issue was not with defective glasses warranty repair; they will do that; they just won repair a broken lens from a pair I dropped- which they used to do.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> My only complaint with costa is they no longer make the fluids! I loved the way they fit!


Yeah, the quit making my favorites too. I have 2 pairs of Man-O-Wars that I don't wear unless I'm fishing now. I found 2 pairs in an old display at a boat dealer bought them both.

My last pair of Man-O-Wars I sent in they let me pick a new pair, I went with the Bloke and they have been really comfortable on my wide ass head, and the block a lot of ambient light just not on the same level as the M-O-W with side shields.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

The rubber issue is common with all high end glasses used regularly that comes in contact with salt, sweat, and sunscreen. Have had the same issues with costa and smith multiple times. It is just par for the course. Have multiple pairs so you can wear a back up pair while you send the others off for warranty. Wish it wasn't the case, but it's not just a "costa" issue


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Had an older pair of CDM Jose (very happy with) that I leave on my offshore boat and last weekend one of the arms fell off as the screw holding it in place fell out. I emailed them multiple times for help replacing the simple screw and they want me to pay and submit them for repair and I will not do that for such an easy fix! Tried calling customer service and the # is out of service. Right now I seen my only option is going on Amazon and buying a box of different glasses screws and hope one size fits!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Robert Gresham said:


> My issue was not with defective glasses warranty repair; they will do that; they just won repair a broken lens from a pair I dropped- which they used to do.


Their website says they still fix lenses but the current economic environment has placed a temporary hold on them being able to complete such repairs. It's not that they quit doing it altogether.


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

Bonecracker said:


> Had an older pair of CDM Jose (very happy with) that I leave on my offshore boat and last weekend one of the arms fell off as the screw holding it in place fell out. I emailed them multiple times for help replacing the simple screw and they want me to pay and submit them for repair and I will not do that for such an easy fix! Tried calling customer service and the # is out of service. Right now I seen my only option is going on Amazon and buying a box of different glasses screws and hope one size fits!


Take them to Walmart. The vison people will replace the screw free of charge whether you bought them there or not. Just had it done on my regular glasses. This is the Vison center at front of store in a Super Walmart not the watch counter where they sell cheap sun Glasses


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

The mention of Costa having been bought out is correct. Brother in law works for them until December, then his job goes it Italy or wherever Luxotica decides to make them. Massive monopoly on the sunglass market now with this.

Costa was a great brand, it I’ve bought my last pair. The market is prime for a US-based start up. Equipment can probably be picked up cheap too as Luxotica is abandoning most of their US stuff or selling it off.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Biggest issue I've had with Costa is the rubber coming off the frame. Switched to maui Jim and haven't had that issue since.


----------



## Scootermax (Jul 5, 2019)

fishnpreacher said:


> I've been a loyal Costa fan for years, 'til this last pair of Tuna Alley. For $280 they can get a glue that will hold. I've had $20 sunglasses from WallyWorld that the rubber stayed intact. They lost me as a customer.


I agree. I’ve sent in for nose pieces and broken side piece, and I baby them. Costs me $70 for repairs. 
I have $30 Calcutta/ plastic lens. They are tougher frames but the coating scratches easily, lens quality not quite as good. I bought $17 (polarized plastic but not coated) Spider wire brand fishing glasses from Walmart, those frames are practically unbreakable and no rubber issues, I wear both cheap glasses for everyday; driving, mowing grass, hunting, etc If they had Costa lenses it would be perfect. 
I was crazy to spend $350 for sunglasses. When they break again, I’m done with Costa.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Tim Wilson said:


> Take them to Walmart. The vison people will replace the screw free of charge whether you bought them there or not. Just had it done on my regular glasses. This is the Vison center at front of store in a Super Walmart not the watch counter where they sell cheap sun Glasses


Good idea, I will try that tomorrow! Thanks Tim


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> So they should fix something you broke that's not covered by their stated warranty? Ok......


At a cost, absolutely.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

kylet said:


> At a cost, absolutely.


Yeah, the cost of new ones.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

KurtActual said:


> Yeah, the cost of new ones.


Yeah the cost of new whatever is broke. If it’s glass lens, it’s probably around 50 a lens. Cr39 is probably about 30. Then they cover their labor and return shipping. Not that hard.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

kylet said:


> Yeah the cost of new whatever is broke. If it’s glass lens, it’s probably around 50 a lens. Cr39 is probably about 30. Then they cover their labor and return shipping. Not that hard.


Business model doesnt make sense. Why replace a lense for you at manufacturers cost if you broke it?
Also, where'd those cost estimates come from?


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Check out Fuse Lenses, I have replaced some Smith and Costa frames with them and been very pleased.
https://www.fuselenses.com/


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

KurtActual said:


> Business model doesnt make sense. Why replace a lense for you at manufacturers cost if you broke it?
> Also, where'd those cost estimates come from?


Because you factored that into the cost on the front end and you sell repair. If repair wasn’t available it’d be difficult to sell a 6 layer cr-39 at 200+. Or an 8 layered standard glass 350+. It’s actually a very sound business plan and pretty much the standard across the board. Guaranteed increased profit margin up front on 100% of the sales for offering a repair at cost for a fraction of the sales. Without that Costas are $50-$100. Go find a polarized sunglasses company competing in the $200+ range who do not offer repair of their product.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

So I think I can confirm that Costas are not as good as they used to be. I recently bought a pair at a tackle shop thinking they would still be the original costas. Much to my dismay, they are not nearly as good as they used to be. I just got a pair of Maui Jim’s and when I tried them on at my office, my lcd monitor looked completely black, as it should. I put on my costas, and not only was it not black I could actually read the Text screen. the polarization is not nearly as good as it used to be.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm done with their bullshit, I still haven't seen any info about the 2 pair I sent in for repair months ago, using their online process/label printing. I also still can't get a response to email or calls.

Pissed


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

So somewhere I lost my Costa Montauk rx which were great. Finally succumbed and ordered another pair. Then my shop told me after 2 months they figured due to changes with Costa that they could not get the Montauk because discontinued. I found another shop with the frame. Then out of the blue my original shop received them. Took like 3 months. I think the combination of change and covid are the reason. Terribly unfortunate Costa not still in Florida.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

I just got a post card telling me that I’m part of a Costa class action lawsuit. It seems it stems from being charged for repairs that should have been covered by the lifetime warranty.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Costa Sunglasses to Pay $60M in Warranty Settlement


Costa Sunglasses has agreed to pay $60 million to resolve class action claims that the retailer illegally charges warranty fees to repair broken sunglasses.




topclassactions.com


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

7WT said:


> Costa Sunglasses to Pay $60M in Warranty Settlement
> 
> 
> Costa Sunglasses has agreed to pay $60 million to resolve class action claims that the retailer illegally charges warranty fees to repair broken sunglasses.
> ...


I got a Class Action notice in the mail today. I had a pair of glasses repaired at a cost of over $100, and the notice I got today says I should receive a voucher between $8.99 and $19.99. I'm gonna be rich....


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Anything in that class action for stolen (aka lost due to their incompetence) glasses?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

www.sunglassessettlement.com

Here's the website. The notice I received gives 4 classes for compensation. (Following not verbatim)
A. Florida Purchase Class Fl residents who purchased Costa plano sunglasses between July 28, 2013 and Jan 31, 2018
B. Fl repair Class Fl residents who purchased before Jan 01 2018 and were charged a fee to repair or replace glasses damaged by accident, misuse or normal wear and tear.
C. Nationwide Repair Class Same as Fl repair class, not residents of Fl
D. Warranty Class All US residents who purchased before Jan 01, 2018 and were charged a fee to repair/replace due to factory defect


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

The Ocean Cleanup Sunglasses | Now Out of Stock • The Ocean Cleanup







products.theoceancleanup.com


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Any suggestion on which color fuse replacement lenses to buy? Not a ton of info on their site, only recommendation is brown....


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

None, those fuse lenses are garbage.


----------

